# JS: Hiddenfield über createElement, name funzt nicht!



## konsti3000 (28. Sep 2009)

Guten Tag!

Das folgende Problem betrifft Javascript. Bin schon den ganzen tag am verzweifeln und nun schreibe ich es halt hier 

also ich möchte gerne ein Hidden field in meinem table in echtzeit erstellen um danach die Daten per POST Methode zu versenden. Das Table ist in einem Form platziert. Das problem ist aber, dass wenn ich ein vorhandenes Feld nehme, das Feld erkannt wird, bei dem neu erstellten Feld jedoch nicht. Ich vermute dass ich die Zuweisung der "Name" Eigenschaft des Hidden Field nicht korrekt geschrieben habe.

DER Code:

```
var tabelle=document.getElementById('super');
var td=tabelle.getElementsByTagName('td');
var hidden=document.getElementsByName('hidden');

if(!hidden[0]) {
	var hidden2=document.createElement('input');
	hidden2.type='hidden'; //habe auch 'text' getestet, element wird korrekt platziert
	hidden2.name='hidden';
	td[0].appendChild(hidden2);
} else document.write("jetzt");
```

vielen dank ! und einen wunderschönen tag!
grüsse usw


----------



## 0x7F800000 (28. Sep 2009)

konsti3000 hat gesagt.:


> Das folgende Problem betrifft Javascript. Bin schon den ganzen tag am verzweifeln und nun schreibe ich es halt hier


Sorry, leider voll daneben: Java hat mit Javascript soviel zu tun wie Katze mit einem Katzenbär. http://www.java-forum.org/java-faq-beitraege/5566-java-ist-nicht-javascript.html



> Ich vermute dass ich die Zuweisung der "Name" Eigenschaft des Hidden Field nicht korrekt geschrieben habe.


vermuten ist gut, fehlermeldungen posten ist besser (bei Firefox Strg+Shift+J drücken, bei anderen Browsern ist entsprechende Konsole auch irgendwo zu finden). Dann kannst du dir ggf. Firebug installieren, und direkt anguggen, was dein code mit dem (X)HTML-Baum anrichtet, dann brauchst du auch nichts zu vermuten, sondern siehst es einfach.

=> selfhtml.de - Javascript Forum


----------



## maki (28. Sep 2009)

*verschoben*


----------



## FBThomas (6. Okt 2009)

Ich hatte dasselbe Problem beim Erstellen einer Tabelle. Im Firefox (zumindest in version 3.5) sollte die referenzierung mithilfe des Namens funktionieren. Der IE hat schon seit einiger Zeit einen Bug an dieser Stelle. Dynamisch erstelle elemente werden daher im IE nicht korrekt referenziert. Es funktioniert jedoch über das Parent Element sich alle Children geben zu lassen. Dann musst du allerdings rausfinden welches das richtige ist, ohne dass du denn "name" oder "id" benutzen kannst 
Warum baust du das hiddenFeld nicht bereits statisch ein und änderst nur den value?


----------

